# Fluxbox and other WM suddently stopped working properly



## krnlpk (Sep 29, 2010)

I was just working with FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE with opera and abiword on fluxbox, and everything was just fine. 
Then, without doing anything (no pkg add/delete, no updates, any modification to config files), fluxbox stopped working correctly: menu appears on right-click, then I can't select any option in it. Opera started to become unresponsive, so I tried to close X and run it as another blank user, and the problem was still the same. I've tried to reboot, removing and reinstalling the package, to compile the port, but Fluxbox just can't function anymore.
So, I've tried to change WM, with poor results: LWM just displays a red arrow upon a black screen; openbox just freezes without any sense (it had always worked before!), and gnome, which I've installed as a last chance, freezes after few seconds.
So, I've tried to look in dmesg to see if there was any error from the radeon driver, but it seems to still work. I've tried to look if hald was working, but it was up and doesn't seem to be affected by anything.

Any ideas? Do I have to reinstall the system? It just have no sense, I can't understand how  could this happen.

PS: excuse me for my bad English.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 29, 2010)

Try the minimum: TWM with Xterm. Try VESA instead of Radeon.

Is it behaving normally on the console?

Also check again `% dmesg -a` for any possible error, e.g. disk/DMA/VFS errors.


----------



## krnlpk (Sep 29, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Try the minimum: TWM with Xterm. Try VESA instead of Radeon.
> 
> Is it behaving normally on the console?
> 
> Also check again `% dmesg -a` for any possible error, e.g. disk/DMA/VFS errors.



No errors, I've tried to replace radeon with vesa but I've got no results. And dmesg -a seems clean - just few errors from an external hdd which I've altrady tried to unplug. It seems like a bug, I think.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 29, 2010)

Look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, but it's probably not a driver-level error.  There may be something in /var/log/messages.  Possibly a failed portupgrade left you with incomplete libraries.  It only showed up after the old libraries were closed.  Have you run pkg_libchk as suggested in your other thread?  Also see my upgrading ports article.


----------



## krnlpk (Oct 3, 2010)

Removing all X packages and reinstalling them again I've solved any problem, now fluxbox runs well. Thanks again for patience.


----------

